# (Resolved) Mafia sound issues



## WebMyster (Feb 15, 2003)

During movies the voices cant be heard. All other sound effects can be heard except the voices, which are the main part of the game! 

I have Creative Inspire 2.1 2400watt speakers. 
I'm not sure abt the sound card, but since the other sounds come that shouldn't be a prob right?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi WebMyster

Problems in games are worse than problems with Microsoft security! They come in all shapes and sizes and often when you don't expect them... 

Couple of things I'd suggest, 
check the game options for sound choices (you've probably already done that, huh)

Also run dxdiag and see if there's any probs there, and while you're there - try notching the sound acceleration down a click or two to standard or basic. You can easily reverse theses changes if it has no effect. 

And of course, make sure you have the latest drivers for sound and video components.


----------



## WebMyster (Feb 15, 2003)

will check and get back.... thanks


----------



## WebMyster (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey thanks a heap! it worked... had to put it down to basic acceleration... what are the side effects of doing this though?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

You're welcome, glad it worked.

You may not notice any side effects at all. 
Then again, you _might_ on other games or music that previously played fine with full acceleration. You'll just have to check see if you notice any difference. If so, you'll have to cut the acceleration down each time you play Mafia, then turn it back up for games that have workrd fine for you before. You might lose some of the "features" of your sound card.

I had to notch mine down to standard, to avoid a choppy score in one game. I haven't really noticed that it has affected anything else, so I just left it there.

As I understand it, reducing the acceleration cuts a bit of the sound load to the CPU, thus freeing those cycles per second to handle all the other data modern games are chunking into your Pentium  
It also has to do with the particular sound card/game/ and even driver combination...
...but I'm no expert.


----------

